# Tank Shock...



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It's unreliable, bloody complicated, and sometimes ends with a powerfist through your front armor...but it can also break whole units and send them running. 

So, do you use it, when do you use it, and how do you use it?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ive found a great use is when you have a flamer guy in a very close squad. first move into position so when you tank shock the squad they end up in a line. also move the flamer guy to the head of the line and flame the living crap out of them mwhahahahahaha


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I find tank shock to be completely rubbish against the armies i usually fight (i.e. high LD armies). Usually I just have rhinos dump their cargo of marines then go whizzing around blocking LoS and Tank shocking units for shits and giggles.


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

I've only really used it when the tanks lost its main weapons and been in danger being honest, my usual opponent plays chaos and can usually save easily enough.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's the problem, even armies with LD scores that are considered shitty (Ld7) still make morale checks more often than fail them unless there's penalties involved.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

i managed to tankshock two units of terminators off the table in one turn in an appocalypse battle(got to love that 'may not finish move within one inch of enemy models', this also includes compulsory moves)


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I never use tank shock. It's never worked the few times I tried it and my tanks almost always have enough weapons to still be able to fire.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

well when your opponents are dumb enough to move all of disrupted units to the back of your line and decides to bring on their flank march terminators and other units inside the range of your disruption beacon and then realizes the mistake he made and you just see the colour drain from their faces when they realize that nothing of theirs will survive the comming two rounds of combat (we had over 100 veteran assault marines, termis, dreads and various command sections) this was all packed into about 5 square feet of table corner with our gun line of lascannons and other heavy weapons. we had a marine about every two inches or so.


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

Tank Shock has been utterly useless for me, my primary opponent plays Tyranids. Hooray for Synapse Creatures rendering stuff useless.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

GhostBear said:


> Tank Shock has been utterly useless for me, my primary opponent plays Tyranids. Hooray for Synapse Creatures rendering stuff useless.


Hahahaha
Thats one for my sig. :victory:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Now that I have access to Deffrollas, I think I'll start using tank shock more often :grin:


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

i tank shock in desperation - for me its a semi last ditch attempt to help break enemy lines say if the intial assault has failed or is about to - its suprisingly good when it works - expetadly uselss when it doesn't. 
mr.d


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

jump out of rhino tank shock troops move intro troops flamer them assault them, provide blockade with rhino from shooting/ assault


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You can't assault after disembarking from a rhino, George. Unless the rhino was stationary.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

chances are that if opp passes ldrshp,they will elect to try a death or glory attk on a rhino,George. Lots of pwr fists running around.

the orks have their own death or glory with the deffrollas. deadly.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

how exactally is the enemy supposed to move when being tankshocked, I have never understood it completely.


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

I use it, and when the death or glory fails to stop it when it penetrates and kills the only model with a melta bomb... Yeah, it's great.

Some times it's useless, but it's usually better, and more fun, than using the stock storm bolter.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Galahad said:


> You can't assault after disembarking from a rhino, George. Unless the rhino was stationary.


i know,

i jump out of the rhino 2"
move rhino to push enemy into one side
move my troops up 6" flamer shoot and assault


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

you have to move them the shortest distance possible so in other words you will get clustered up

deploy them 1" away from ONE side of the vehicle no spacing out though


so 

a 10 man squad is tank shocked

3 on 1 side 4 on the other
3 underneath

either 6 of them move to to the other side 
or 7 to the other side
they will be literally clustered together


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

I've had a canny Tau player use pirhanas to surround a unit from behind then shock with a hammerhead. I lost a unit of ksons to that, and have had other narrow escapes...thats why pretty much all my Aspiring Champions have meltabombs. Just make sure you aren't tank shocking anything monstrous, thats generally suicide. 
On a '?' note, what happens if a shocked unit is forced to move out of coherency?


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

Terrible TS story.

Last turns of game. One fire warrior is already broken and fleeing, Rhino close by decide to tank shock to crush the little bugger. Tau player passes his test, Death or Glories and rolls three 6s. That sucked big time.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Only time tank shock ever worked for me was back with the old BA codex when my free DC rhino tank shocked a heavy destroyer for the laugh. Destroyer passes test decides to DoG rolls a 1 for pen. Most points efficient unit ever!


----------

